
Optimising our learning retention rate with SRS (Anki) - pyxelr
https://pawelcislo.com/2020/07/10/optimising-our-learning-retention-rate-with-srs-anki/
======
pyxelr
Here is my detailed blog post on the use of Anki, with the links to
recommended plugins, decks and more. It also explains how do I apply it to
studying new languages or even programming.

